# 1991 750iL radio removal



## parisrick (Jul 25, 2007)

Anyone know how to remove the radio unit? Is there a separate amp for the radio & if so, where? My speakers made a thumping noise, then no audio! Radio lights up when turned on but still no audio. Selecting FM/AM/CD/Cassette/Weather Band, all no audio. Fuse intact. Suspect amp portion of radio inop or separate amp inop? Thanks for the help!


----------



## kjruben (Apr 17, 2009)

Hi, you might want to take a look at bimmerboard.com under the E32.


----------

